# Protodrachen -Algemein



## Kensuke (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hätte ja furchtbar gerne einen Protodrachen als Reittier. Scheinbar sind die aber sehr schwer zu bekommen und es fähllt mir schwer da durchzu blicken welche es da eigendlich giebt und was für Vorraussetzungen man da braucht.

Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen: Was meint ihr welcher Protodrache ist am einfachsten zu bekommen (die Fabe ist mir echt egal^^)


----------



## Kalle21 (21. Dezember 2008)

Im Turm Utgarde bekommt man zu 25% einen Protodrachen wenn man den typen bei diesem Event (mit den Adds und die fliegenden typen) ihn sofort runterhohlt innerhalb von einem Try oder so naja sonst weiß ich net


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Also der Blaue is aus Turm Utgarde Hero 0,4% bei Skadi der Skrupellose,Der Grüne ist in dem ei vom Orakel Mysteriöses Ei aber auch sehr selten den roten bekommt man durch einen erfolg ich glaub alle Heros etc auber ich bin mir nicht sicher der zeitverlorene den gibt es von einem rarmob in den sturmgipfeln 80 elite aber solo legbar der droppt den zu 100% deswegen denke ich ist das das einfachste aber den erstmal finden.... und den violetten bekommt man wenn man alle welteventerfolge halt schlotternächte winterhauchfest etc hat und von mehr drachen weis ich nicht ich hoffe ich hab dir geholfen =)


----------



## Aratosao (21. Dezember 2008)

Kensuke schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ja furchtbar gerne einen Protodrachen als Reittier. Scheinbar sind die aber sehr schwer zu bekommen und es fähllt mir schwer da durchzu blicken welche es da eigendlich giebt und was für Vorraussetzungen man da braucht.
> 
> Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen: Was meint ihr welcher Protodrache ist am einfachsten zu bekommen (die Fabe ist mir echt egal^^)


Ich würde mich zum "Wyrmruhtempel" begeben dort auf Ehrfürchtig Questen oder Hero instanzen mit Wappenrock machen und dann für 2k G' den Roten Drachen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (werd ich auch machen sobald ich 77 bin)

Wenn dir das zu viel ist das bereits erwähnte Event in Utgarde. Dort gibt es den Bronzenen Drachen.

Lg Ara


----------



## greenoano (21. Dezember 2008)

Also am ,,einfachsten`` zu bekommen ist der Violette Protodrache den man bekommt wenn man die Erfolge aller Feste gesammelt hat. 
Dauert halt 1 Jahr.


----------



## blaQmind (21. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zum "Wyrmruhtempel" begeben dort auf Ehrfürchtig Questen oder Hero instanzen mit Wappenrock machen und dann für 2k G' den Roten Drachen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist kein protodrache,...


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zum "Wyrmruhtempel" begeben dort auf Ehrfürchtig Questen oder Hero instanzen mit Wappenrock machen und dann für 2k G' den Roten Drachen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist kein Protodrache und kostet auf Ehrfürchtig nur 1600 Gold


----------



## Aratosao (21. Dezember 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> das ist kein protodrache,...


Oh sorry

/e: Tut mir leid wusste ich nicht


----------



## Dexter2000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Also am ,,einfachsten`` zu bekommen ist der Violette Protodrache den man bekommt wenn man die Erfolge aller Feste gesammelt hat.
> Dauert halt 1 Jahr.




Der einfachste ne ist er bestimmt net der einfachste ist der zeitverlorener protodrache oder  ini efolg wo mann den roten drachen bekommt


----------



## Maladin (21. Dezember 2008)

Schau dich doch mal in der buffed Datenbank um bei den Reittieren. Zu jedem gibt es eine recht gute Beschreibung woher man es bekommt. Soweit ich weiss gibt es 3 Stück sogar für Achievements. Schau dir auch die Kommentare zu den Reittieren an.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=z%C3%BCgel%20des

/wink maladin


----------



## Xall13 (21. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab fast den roten protodrachen in der tasche. du bekommst den sobald du alle Heroischen 5er inis erfolge abgeschlossen hast.
Mir fehlt nur noch Occulus in 20min (schaffbar)
und Anub`arak (azjol nerub) innerhalb von 2min (was bislang nur mit top equipten dotklassen zu schaffen ist).
Aber ich glaube ich schweißfe ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Für alle normalen Schlachtzug Erfolge gibt es den verseuchten Protodrachen und für Heroische Schlachtzugerfolge gibt es den Schwarzen Protodrachen.
> beides aber finde ich sehr viel schwieriger als die 5er inis erfolge...


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Schau dich doch mal in der buffed Datenbank um bei den Reittieren. Zu jedem gibt es eine recht gute Beschreibung woher man es bekommt. Soweit ich weiss gibt es 3 Stück sogar für Achievements. Schau dir auch die Kommentare zu den Reittieren an.
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=z%C3%BCgel%20des
> 
> /wink maladin




nein es gibt nicht zu allen eine gute beschreibung:

Zügel des grünen Protodrachen Leiche des gefallenen Worgs		Die Sturmgipfel	16.7% FALSCH!!!

Zügel des roten Protodrachen steht nicht wie man den bekommt.

Der Blaue und der Zeitverlorene stimmen und der rest ist nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Gatar (21. Dezember 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Der einfachste ne ist er bestimmt net der einfachste ist der zeitverlorener protodrache oder  ini efolg wo mann den roten drachen bekommt



der zeitverlorene ist richtig, richtig hart...respawndauer 3 std - 3 tage, und alle idioten aufm server suchen den^^
schau mal bei den comments zu dem item in der datenbank - einige Leute haben hunderte Stunden gesucht und nichts gefunden.

und zum roten:
dazu muss man nicht einfach alle inis clearen sondern die SONDERACHIEVEMENTS lösen - und die sind teilweise richtig hart und nur mit ner guten gruppe mit viel raidequip zu packen.
zB. 1. boss in azjol töten währned alle drei minibosse dabei sind,
liebe am spieß ist einfach glückssache usw.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2008)

Am leichtesten ist der Zeitlose zu bekommen, der Rarmob hatn timer von 8-21 Stunden soweit ich weiss - da muss man nur am Ball bleiben.
Ich warte bis ich iwann den grünen ausm Ei kriege und bis dahin bleib ich bei meinem blauem - aja und Dropchance ist nicht höher wenn man die Archievments macht.


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch noch am ruf farmen für orakel aber ich bin 79 und hab da bis jetzt nur 2 daylies kommen da noch mehr oder wie kann ich da sonst ruf farmen?


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (21. Dezember 2008)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch am ruf farmen für orakel aber ich bin 79 und hab da bis jetzt nur 2 daylies kommen da noch mehr oder wie kann ich da sonst ruf farmen?



Eigentlich gibt es 3 Dailys. Wenn man alle Quests gemacht hat muss man nur ca. 1 Woche Dailys machen und dann ist man Respektvoll. Einen Wappenrock gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Baldoran (21. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin ja mit roten drachen des wyrmruhpakts zufrieden...
der sieht edler aus ...
(ich weiß es ist kein protodrache)

aber was erfahre ich ??
ein grüner beim orakel ei ?? 
davon wusste ich nun wirklich noch nichts !
aber da ich respektvoll bereits bin und mir bereits das erste ei gekauft habe besitze ich ja sogar bereits eine chance auf dieses mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




am einfachsten bekommt man diesen bronze protodrache vom zeitverlorenen...
nur da muss man halt 3 tage am stück sturmgipfel abfliegen...
und naja...
ist bestimmt nicht angenehm...

eigentlich sind genau betrachtet alle protodrachen schwer zu bekommen...
die sind halt die spitze der flugmounts...
und somit kriegen diese nur wenige...
wie das phönixmount und anzu...
jeder möchte sie haben...aber um sie zu bekommen muss man eine menge leiden....


----------



## Yangsoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es 3 Dailys. Wenn man alle Quests gemacht hat muss man nur ca. 1 Woche Dailys machen und dann ist man Respektvoll. Einen Wappenrock gibt es leider nicht.



Also ich hab alle quests gemacht erst die bei den wildherzen bis zu dieser quest in der höhle wo ich den wildherzen typ getötet hab und danach die quests beim orakel bis ich zu den daylies gekommen bin da ist einmal die wo man die 6 glitzernden schätze finden muss dann war da so eine wo ich so nen kristall aufladen musste und dann 30 wildherzen töten musste aber aus der ist gestern dann eine geworden wo ich mit so ner elitekatze 50 töten musste und heute muss ich noch machen aber 3 stück die ich jeden tag machen kann habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2008)

Alsowennduallequestsgemachthastbekommstduda3dailieswasmanauchganzeinfachaufdermi
nimapsiehtansonstenhätteeinblickinsforumgeholfendenndagibteszumbeispieldiesenthreadachjaunnötigesachenwieleerzeichenodersatzendenhabeichmirgespartihrkönntssi
chertrotzdemlesendanke


----------



## lord just (21. Dezember 2008)

naja am einfachsten wird wohl der zeitverlorene protodrache sein, wo man sich aber noch nicht so ganz über den respawn klar ist. einige sagen der hat nen respawn von 3-72 stunden und andere sagen, der hat nen respawn von ca. 3 stunden, dreht dann seine runde zwischen den ganzen blauen protodrachen und verschwindet dann wieder wodurch der nur für kurze zeit da ist und dann verschwindet (ähnlich wie die katze aus dem sholazzar becken).

ansonsten würde ich einfach mal sagen, dass sonst der verseuchte protodrache noch recht einfach zu bekommen ist. dafür muss man "nur" alle dungeons auf dem schwierigkeitsgrad normal schaffen. die 5er instanzen sollte man eigentlich ohne probleme schaffen. die raidinstanzen sollen ja auch so leicht sein, aber viele täuschen sich da, jedoch kommen die leute langsam vorran und es schaffen schon random gruppen das obsidian sanktum und die ersten beiden flügel von naxx.

der rote protodrache ist meiner meinung nach aber der am schwierigsten zu bekommende protodrache, da man da die ganzen sondererfolge der instanzen schaffen muss wie z.b. bosse in ner bestimmten zeit zu legen, bevor diese ne bestimmte fähigkeit benutzen oder halt im kampf gegen malygos ne bestimmte drachenart nicht zu benutzen oder im obsidian sanktum sofort den endboss zu legen ohne ihn vorher geschächt zu haben (die 3 kleinen bosse legen). man braucht da schon ne gute gruppe für und hat eigentlich die instanzen schon auf normal fertig und gutes equip.

der violette protodrache ist auch nicht ohne, da man für den auch das meisterbrauer braufest achievment braucht, wo man jeden monat ein bier geschickt bekommt, welches man dann trinken muss. sprich man muss ab dem braufest 12 monate am stück ein abo haben, damt man jeden monat das bier aus dem briefkasten holen und trinken kann.


----------



## Maladin (21. Dezember 2008)

Auf zum Atom - Bitte bleibt beim Thema, Damen und Herren.

- Offtopic entfernt -

/wink maladin


----------



## Panador (21. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, aber wer behauptet dass der Zeitverlorene Protodrache der einfachste wäre hat keinen Plan davon. Sieht man sich die Kommentare dazu auf diversen Seiten an gibts zig Leute die schon mehrere Wochen an dem "arbeiten" und ihn noch nicht haben. Ich selbst camp ihn auch schon seit drei Wochen, mal 6h, mal 8, mal 24+ (seit Freitag, letzter Tag auf der Uni, camp ich ihn quasi nonstop). Hab ihn nicht einmal gesehen, lebend oder tot, und ist scheinbar auf meinem Server seit ich ihn campe erst einmal gelootet worden. Also nix einfach...

Halte den blauen für den einfachsten, da er ja quasi der übliche Rare Mount Drop is, ähnliche Chance wie der Weiße Falkenschreiter etc.

Der Violette is zwar theoretisch der einfachste, aber wenn ich mir dafür nötige Achievements ansehe, wie das mit dem Verkosten der 12 Biere des Monats, was also ein Jahr dauert, oder das Braufest-Mount etc. rechne ich mir persönlich auf den Violetten viel weniger Chancen aus als auf den Roten, den ich mit ner fähigen Truppe wohl über kurz oder lang schaffe.


----------



## Vranthor (21. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Alsowennduallequestsgemachthastbekommstduda3dailieswasmanauchganzeinfachaufdermi
> nimapsiehtansonstenhätteeinblickinsforumgeholfendenndagibteszumbeispieldiesenthreadachjaunnötigesachenwieleerzeichenodersatzendenhabeichmirgespartihrkönntssi
> chertrotzdemlesendanke



Genauleertastesuckttotal


----------



## Arben (21. Dezember 2008)

Imo brauch man für den roten lediglich die HeroicClear Achiements, sprich jede HeroIni einmal gecleart. Der Bronzene wird der schwerste sein, hab zwar schon jemanden auf dem Server damit gesehn, das Ding aber selber nicht als Mob. Hab auch schon ca 2 Stunden mit rumfliegen verbracht und weder den Zeitverlorenen noch sonst einen der Rarmobs gesehn.


----------



## Panador (21. Dezember 2008)

Ne, man braucht die Heroics Clear sowie die alle Heroic-Achievements (Maid in unter 1min, Moorabi darf nicht transformieren und so weiter).


----------

